# Modem GSM de Siemens (TC35i Terminal)



## alloger (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola, tengo 2 modem TC35i de Siemens y los estoy intentando comunicar mediante HyperTerminal de windows mediante los comandos AT. He conseguido mandar SMS con AT+CMGS="+34xxxxxxxxx"  ---->ENTER  aparece   >texto del SMS y le doy Ctrl+Z simultaneamente y se envia el SMS. Lo he probado con mi movil y si que llega el SMS.

Lo que ocurre es que no soy capaz de leer en el HyperTerminal el SMS que envio de un modem al otro.

Se que la instruccion de lectura es AT+CMGR pero no se que hay que introducir en el Terminal para que lo lea y aparezca en pantalla.

Salu2


----------



## Nikolay (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola alloger, te cuento que yo he hecho varios proyectos de este tipo y te cuento que primero debes seleccionar el tipo de memoria en la que vas a trabajar en este caso la de la SIM (AT+CPMS="SM","SM"), ahora todos los mensajes que llegan se guardan en la SIM y para leerlos tienes que darles el comando AT+CMGR= (posicion de memoria), si la memoria esta vacia por lo genearl se guarda en la posicion 1. 
Con esto, espero poder colaborate. 8)


----------

